# mouse itching and being over groomed?!



## morning-star

we have 7 fancy mice, 4 of which we have just gotten in the past month and have been put in with our 3 older mice (all female) we found out that some of the new mice had come with mites so we treated all our furry pets for mites the other week. The reason we found out they had them is because 1 of the first 3 mice started looking shabby and going bald in patches. Even though the mites have been dealt with she has been begging for grooming from the others and they are barbering her. Also and what is more worrying she is showing signs of OCD scratching and all her underbelly has gone bald due to this. We are now putting 'tea tree itch cream' on her twice a day and last night she was separated from the others so they stop grooming her for a bit.

if our theory is correct what else can we do to help her?

someone suggested it might be having a fungal attack but she is the only one who is going bald? what are the signs for fungal?

Photos:


----------



## katytwinkle

the second photo you have posted looks almost identical to a mouse i had that had ringworm - obviously im not suggesting that it is this - but id say its definately something to think about - it wouldnt harm your mice to treat for it anyway. 
Obviously a vet will be able to prescribe you a remedy - and may be able to pin point what it definately is... but experienced other mouse owners told me that a general anti fungal remedy can work too - i used althetes foot power from tescos - two weeks on and my girls baldy patch has grown back


----------



## katytwinkle

Obviously - you may have already hit the nail on the head with the mite treatment. im just giving you my personal experience. Hope this helps and remember that if you are unsure then ask your vet


----------



## morning-star

thanks - I am currently away so my BF is looking after the animals, he has told me some of the redness has gone down in its belly a bit but I still think we might try some Althetes foot power and see what effect that has.


----------



## katytwinkle

athletes foot powder..... not power. LOL!!!!! sorry my mistake. 
you just have to shake it a bit on them they then seem to groom it in themselves.


----------



## morning-star

I know what you meant I wasn't paying much attention to the spelling - I'm Dyslexic so I can't spell for buggery.

should we put some on all the furry animals just to be sure? (as in treat the hamster and rabbit too?)

I was thinking put some one leave it 3-4 days and them put some more on if need be?


----------



## katytwinkle

i honestly have know idea as far as the other animals are concerned - and id hate to say the wrong thing and it be incorrect! with the powder on the mice i put it on all my mice - and she seemed much better a week or so after - i did treat all of them again after two weeks tho.


----------



## morning-star

ok thanks for all your help!


----------



## katytwinkle

no worries - i hope you get it sorted


----------



## racingmouse

The fur loss on her face just looks like typical barbering and that`s not a health worry only a cosmetic one, so I would`nt seperate her as this only causes them anxiety. She`s better off staying with her friends while being treated. What mite treatment did you use? Sometimes these can cause a reaction, so you need to be careful. The athletes foot powder has been suggested on here for fungal skin infections, but mice ingest anything they lick off their fur, so make sure she does`nt ingest it. Apply the powder to a cotton ball first and then gently dab it onto any areas affected. But first you have to be sure it IS fungal, otherwise you could be treating her for something she does`nt have!


----------



## Matt Haslam

if she is being barbered by the others, then the only way that will stop is by separation.

is it just me or does that mouse look male?


----------



## racingmouse

I thought I was seeing things too as I thought `she` was a `he`?


----------



## SarahY

He looks very male indeed, expect the patter of tiny paws if he's been with ladies!

It looks like a standard case of ringworm to me, which I have just had visit my Himalayans. All cleared up now with athlete's foot powder and Beapher anti-fungal spray for rabbits  A vet should be able to confirm for sure though 

Ringworm can take a long time to show up, so keep on eye on the mice he has been with in case they have caught it from him. You can also catch it, as can anything else living, so make sure you thoroughly disinfect your hands and forearms after handling him.

Sarah xxx


----------



## morning-star

SarahY said:


> He looks very male indeed, expect the patter of tiny paws if he's been with ladies!
> 
> It looks like a standard case of ringworm to me, which I have just had visit my Himalayans. All cleared up now with athlete's foot powder and Beapher anti-fungal spray for rabbits  A vet should be able to confirm for sure though
> 
> Ringworm can take a long time to show up, so keep on eye on the mice he has been with in case they have caught it from him. You can also catch it, as can anything else living, so make sure you thoroughly disinfect your hands and forearms after handling him.
> 
> Sarah xxx


Don't say that I swear that mouse has nipples!...well I just been told by the boyfriend he can't find any on the mouse now.....though one of our female doves has been looking fat.......

its been with the other females for months now :O

its been separated and some of the fur on the belly has started to grow back the 'tea tree' stuff has been doing its job....

if some of our females are preggers how can we tell/ what are the signs, all 7 currently live together..... Never bred any animal before lol (other than fish)


----------



## racingmouse

The other members will advise you best on the breeding mum`s morning-star, but I`m sure it`s safe to say that all your females can stay together while they have their babies. They usually help each other bring up the babies. It depends how many of your females are pregnant and what housing you have them in?

Make sure he is the only male you have? The male/males won`t have visible underbelly nippes for example, the female mice will.


----------



## morning-star

all the mice have been re-sexed (all the others are clearly female) we have one clearly pregnant female. I have posted another thread all about it, thanks.


----------



## Kage Davies

I do have my doubts its a boy. I should know, I bred it XD. It certainly did have nipples when I sent it over! Unfortunately I'm not there to check it . The photo does make it appear like it has man bits. Maybe take some more?


----------



## SarahY

Um, those are pretty big man bits :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery

Chao's theory!!!


----------



## morning-star

KD-if it turns out most of them are going to give us babies might need to borrow any spare cages of you when they get a little older (if your back by then) hopefully the poor white mouse (miceicle) isn't as she's had two litters before. Will hopefully get to sell some and pay back the money we spent on the new cage. some of the males might become snake food though. (apparently only blacky is the one that isn't looking a little tubby - but then we do feed our mice a fair bit of food lol )

on a nice note you can get first pick of the mice  (apart from the event of any female blues! that's mine!(unless we somehow get loads))


----------



## Kage Davies

Yeah no worries. We'll sort you out once we get back, once you've an idea what you need .


----------



## morning-star

UPDATE:

We think its a fungal infection still and have been treating them with Canesten and foot powder. Most of the ones that only had it mildly have/are recovering from it nicely.

The Girl/dude that this thread is about has been getting better and then worse and then better, as we have only started using the Canesten cream a few days ago we will see how it goes with that.

When part of its fur on its belly started growing back I spotted nipples so it is a true he-she with man and girly things. We put it back with some of the other mice because we think its not doing well being on its own. 80% certain that this guy/girl can't produce sperm as we would have had babies from him/her months back. He/she is looking a lot happier being back with its sisters though.


----------



## morning-star

Update: the girl/dude (Toe) has got worse its 'bits' are not man bits but rather tumour(s) as the have grown larger and Toe is now got a spinal problem due to the weight of it. The fungal infection has cleared up on everyone but Toe who is getting worse and will sadly have to be put to sleep in the next day or so.


----------



## moustress

Separating her for a few days to see if the hair loss slows or stops might help...I've had meeces who were always anxious in the company of any other mousie, and it's sad, as it shows in other ways too. I have a couple of young does who always rush my hand and give it a little nip whenever they see it....overly nervous, apparently. They are going to get their own little tank soon.

The OCD grooming can be painful to watch and I have put meeces down who were just too much to endure watching any longer.


----------



## morning-star

nah it was separated a month or so back for a while it just got gloomy on its own. Also the tumours are getting worse so its probably in pain as its dragging around on the floor.


----------

